# Job seekers allowance waiting time



## KildareCross (6 Apr 2009)

Does anybody know what the waiting time is at the moment in newbridge? i applied 7 weeks ago and its becoming slim pickings now at this stage. I'm expecting and due in  4 weeks I wonder if I will even have it before then to buy necessities (spelling) for the baby when it gets here


----------



## Welfarite (6 Apr 2009)

Seems it was one of the [broken link removed]but [broken link removed].


----------



## KildareCross (6 Apr 2009)

ah ok thanx for reply, hopefully it will improve


----------

